# Why are so there so few flamingly gay furries?



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I've been to a lot of cons and met a lot of furries. Most are gay or bi and only a few act like flaming queens. (~2%?)

Living in the Castro I am around gay people all the time. More like 80-90% of them act like flaming queens.

Now, I'm not complaining. AT ALL. I don't mind queens and I've been around enough people like that it doesn't bother me. My own comfort level tends to be around more normal-acting guys though (I don't think I act very gay at all myself, but living here may have rubbed off on me a bit)

This makes me wonder why the furries are generally not the queeny-type gays but rather the more normal-acting "yeah I like dick" type. I think it's probably a cultural thing. A LOT of gay people from the South where it's more repressed act like that. I wonder if gay formed a culture around those places and others as sort of a safety net and it's more of a culturally learned behavior. I'm not sure why they adopted the personality of a black southern woman but every subculture has their idiosyncrasies I guess.

Since a lot of furries are never really in the *gay scene* they might have skipped that whole conditioning process THANK GOD. Or maybe it's a generational thing since most furries tend to be under 30 but here the average age of people I come across is closer to 40+ since it's the city.

...thoughts?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 16, 2012)

A flaming queen AND a furry?
Thats serious business.  I've met not so many myself.


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

I act like that online~

Sadly, I'm not that confident with myself to act in such away in real life.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

Vega said:


> I act like that online~
> 
> Sadly, I'm not that confident with myself to act in such away in real life.



...like a queen? Why would you _want_ to?

Also, I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing, since what I'm referring to is mostly inflection of voice and body language. I'm not sure how one would act flamingly gay over text.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 16, 2012)

If a queen came up to me and started hitting on me i would most likely tell him he's not my type. But that wouldn't happen because i have a man right now and that might start some shit. hahahaha

EDIT: I do act queenish once in a while though im told over my shoulder


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm. I inflect my voice and use a hell of alotta body language myself...though I'm asexual. Sorry.

You searching for a lover, again? lol


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 16, 2012)

If its any consolation, I am a flaming heterosexual.


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...like a queen? Why would you _want_ to?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing, since what I'm referring to is mostly inflection of voice and body language. I'm not sure how one would act flamingly gay over text.



Well, not like a queen, just a little more feminine...

And ok, I guess I can't really act flamingly gay online.  :c


----------



## Percy (Oct 16, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> If its any consolation, I am a flaming heterosexual.


I wonder how you would define that. Constantly hitting on women?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 16, 2012)

Vega said:


> Well, not like a queen, just a little more feminine...
> 
> And ok, I guess I can't really act flamingly gay online.  :c



...I guess not since you'd never really know if the person was a girl or guy.  

I don't mind flamers myself. I love expressive people. XD


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ...I guess not since you'd never really know if the person was a girl or guy.
> 
> *I don't mind flamers myself. I love expressive people.* XD



LOVELY~


----------



## Saga (Oct 16, 2012)

hmmph, I really dont like guys like that. Its almost embarrasing, like jist chill out bro and just enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2012)

Now... by flamingly gay, do you mean like twinks? Because those are fucking everywhere in the fandom.

Or are you saying like absolutely Richard Simmons gay?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like looking at flamers very much.

I was walking out of a gay bar once and I saw this one dude wearing lots of purple with tight pants and his shirt unbuttoned all the way to the bottom. "Gee, I wonder where he's going" I thought to myself. I just feel kinda bad for them... I just get the impression that they recieve a lot of flak for it.

Also the fact that I was in a gay bar is irrelevant and not what you think.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Now... by flamingly gay, do you mean like twinks? Because those are fucking everywhere in the fandom.
> 
> Or are you saying like absolutely Richard Simmons gay?



No, I mean flamingly gay.  Like the two friends my roommate has over (or my roommate, to a lesser extent).

They are watching Ru Paul Road Show (I think?) and almost everyone sounds flaming.

I'm not watching but I can hear it from in here. So, if you want to know what I mean.

Effeminate =/= flaming. I don't see anything really *unusual* about that except "girly acting boy."

Maybe it has to do with the amplitude, I don't know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 16, 2012)

And that's a bad thing?  Just cause someone is gay doesn't mean they HAVE to act like a queen.  If they don't want to act like one then why should it matter to you?

If anything furries should be glad whenever someone doesn't act stereotypical, cause the more people that act stereotypically further negative views upon the group.


----------



## Vega (Oct 16, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I don't like looking at flamers very much.
> 
> I was walking out of a gay bar once and I saw this one dude wearing lots of purple with tight pants and his shirt unbuttoned all the way to the bottom. "Gee, I wonder where he's going" I thought to myself. I just feel kinda bad for them... I just get the impression that they recieve a lot of flak for it.
> 
> Also the fact that I was in a gay bar is irrelevant and not what you think.



You were in a Gay Bar?  You've GOT to give me the details, Gibby~  Did you talk to any hot guys?~


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha, my uncle is kinda flamey, his laugh is 100% flamey.


----------



## Saga (Oct 16, 2012)

well... its fun to be  flamey sometimes, but only aroumd falmey people. otherwise I constantly feel like a hysterical wierdo :V


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> And that's a bad thing?  Just cause someone is gay doesn't mean they HAVE to act like a queen.  If they don't want to act like one then why should it matter to you?





Ricky said:


> Now, I'm not complaining. AT ALL.



:roll:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 16, 2012)

I do not understand why there even is a "gay culture."
What gender you like should not define you as a person. 

I also find it hypocritical that one of the bigger statements in the fight for homosexual rights is "We're normal people, capable of living like normal lives, just like you." but then make it a point to parade around in bikini tops, dick socks, and fairy wings. I'm all for costumes and parties and having fun, but when people go out of their way to associate this image and behavior with what they are fighting to be considered as "acceptable," then it's just hurting their own efforts.
One of my homosexual friends felt so much embarrassment and hatred for this side of the sexuality, and I probably would too, being in that situation.


----------



## Joey (Oct 16, 2012)

I've hung out with lots of queeny gays and nerdy stuff generally isn't welcome in that sort of clique. It's a selective state of mind.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I do not understand why there even is a "gay culture."



That's one of the things I wonder about. Maybe it was an inevitable result of persecution.

When a group is ostracized I think the tendency is to get together and form a collective identity so the members feel part of something.

Blacks had the same thing; they were persecuted and a Black culture formed with a certain kind of dress, dialect, etc.

I'm not going to mention furries and "yiff! yiff! murr!" however some furries are convinced they are actually persecuted :\

(there are some made-up words with furfags but it's *not nearly* as extreme as the other two examples cited)



Sylvester Fox said:


> I've hung out with lots of queeny gays and  nerdy stuff generally isn't welcome in that sort of clique. It's a  selective state of mind.



You know, I was about to say "furry doesn't have to be nerdy..." and then I thought of your average furry meet and pictured them at some of the gay bars and yeah. I can see what you mean. I don't think it's a matter of furries not getting accepted in certain social circles though. Dorky non-selective furries could still act like flaming homos. Unless there's some secret brainwashing/initiation ritual the gay people go through and only certain people are allowed at those meetings...


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

there are plenty


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 17, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I do not understand why there even is a "gay culture."
> What gender you like should not define you as a person.
> 
> I also find it hypocritical that one of the bigger statements in the fight for homosexual rights is "We're normal people, capable of living like normal lives, just like you." but then make it a point to parade around in bikini tops, dick socks, and fairy wings. I'm all for costumes and parties and having fun, but when people go out of their way to associate this image and behavior with what they are fighting to be considered as "acceptable," then it's just hurting their own efforts.
> One of my homosexual friends felt so much embarrassment and hatred for this side of the sexuality, and I probably would too, being in that situation.



Aaargh! Why can I not "This" this post multiple times over.


----------



## Tignatious (Oct 17, 2012)

I work a lot with drag queens (and one king), and quite frankly, I love my queen friends as much as I do my "normal" gay friends. And I mean queens who make me feel like my ovaries dropped and became balls instead. Now, I'm relatively new here to the furry fandom, but I'm far from new in the geek culture.  Those who are queens, or the flaming queen type you're talking about OP, probably aren't drawn to this fandom much possibly because they're such a huge personality all ready, they don't need a different persona/they all ready have a larger than life one. And let's face it, furries are larger than life, specially if you're a fursuiter. I mean a 6 foot tall, bipedal German Shepard is bigger than it's real life counter part.

Queens and furries actually have a lot in common. I mean think about, you're both asking people to suspend their belief in reality and believe in you. For furries, you ask them to believe in your fursona, for queens, their dragsona. And let's face it, the average queen doesn't understand your desire to be a furry creature any more than you understand their desire to flame so hard they could light a fire when they entered the room.

My local queens actually loved my boyfriend's fursuit, they thought it was cool as hell.



			
				Vaelarsa said:
			
		

> What gender you like should not define you as a person.
> 
> I also find it hypocritical that one of the bigger statements in the fight for homosexual rights is "We're normal people, capable of living like normal lives, just like you." but then make it a point to parade around in bikini tops, dick socks, and fairy wings. I'm all for costumes and parties and having fun, but when people go out of their way to associate this image and behavior with what they are fighting to be considered as "acceptable," then it's just hurting their own efforts. One of my homosexual friends felt so much embarrassment and hatred for this side of the sexuality, and I probably would too, being in that situation.



You know, as a burner I find this insulting in the fact that if they want to express themselves that way, they have the right to, just as much as you have the right to express yourself as whatever your fursona is. As an activist for the gay community that you don't understand, as well as an activist in the Fetish community, at least they're going out and doing something. They're getting awareness for a lot of the causes out there, such as lifting the bans on same sex marriages, tax breaks for gay couples, adoption rights, etc. All while saying at the same time, "This is who I am world!" And trust me, heterosexual guys and girls dress just as scandalously as any gay man in a parade, but it's ok for them to do it. It's "socially acceptable."


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 17, 2012)

I act both ways. IRL I'm a very chill person when it comes to my sexuality. And Online, I'm very flamboyant and overly cheery. It's not that I don't care, it's that I don't see any benefit from flaunting my sexuality about. Sure, I'll wear purple-striped arm warmers and I'll wear a collar. But no matter what you wear, no matter how you act, you're still gay! Whether it be subtle or not. I like to let people think whether or not I'm gay, rather than just run up in a rainbow-colored top and a pair of tight shorts and scream "WOOO! I'M GAY!" 

In my opinion, being open about your sexuality is showing the rest of the world that you're happy with who you are. And if that's the case, then that's just absolutely brilliant. (=) But there comes a time when you just have to lower your voice, throw on some appropriate clothing, show a smile and let this thought sink into your head: 'The world doesn't have to like who I am. If I feel happy with myself, then that's enough for me'.


----------



## Rasly (Oct 17, 2012)

*checks what flaming queen is on wiki*

Oh i see, well it is because most of furries on cons are smarter then that, they understand that they cant pull that off and dont want to rape your eyes.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 17, 2012)

How do you detect that sort of thing online? I've yet to meet any furs offline, I'm guessing my experience and view of this is biased. =P


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2012)

Vega said:


> You were in a Gay Bar?  You've GOT to give me the details, Gibby~  Did you talk to any hot guys?~



Nah, the place was stark empty, save for the butch lesbian barmaid and this really short guy in the corner reading a dodgy magazine.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> Now, I'm relatively new here to the furry fandom, but I'm far from new in the geek culture.  Those who are queens, or the flaming queen type you're talking about OP, probably aren't drawn to this fandom much possibly because they're such a huge personality all ready, they don't need a different persona/they all ready have a larger than life one.



So you'd consider the "queeny" attitude intentional rather than people just acting like themselves?

Again, I wasn't asking why more queens didn't become furries. I was asking why more gay furries didn't act like queens.

I think anyone has the ability to start acting like a queen. Just act like a southern black woman and you've got it ;3



> You know, as a burner I find this insulting in the fact that if they want to express themselves that way, they have the right to, just as much as you have the right to express yourself as whatever your fursona is. As an activist for the gay community that you don't understand, as well as an activist in the Fetish community, at least they're going out and doing something.



"Doing something" isn't necessarily "doing something productive." The contradiction Vaelarsa is talking about exists, and is real.

As someone who has hung out with more straight people than gay people and lives in the Castro, I assure you the really "hetero" people who are *not* gay activists usually feel uncomfortable around that kind of stuff. I always acted pretty normal and when I'd tell friends I'm gay it surprised them. I've never really had negative reactions to that, though. One of them even hated fags (I found that out from his mom when she learned I was gay).

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with being a queen, like I said in the OP. However, if someone's goal is to be accepted by another group of people the best thing he can do is try and relate. If you go into a sports bar acting like a total queen, you're not doing it right. It almost seems socially debilitating when people purposely act a certain way just to set themselves apart from others. That is why it *is* a contradiction, from a pragmatic standpoint.


----------



## Emmeh (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually from a female perspective, I see a lot of queens........well maybe most of them live in Florida since...yeah. Anyway, I live with a couple queens but they only act like queens when around other gay guys. It's weird since I don't mind them acting like who they are.

Maybe my queens are just mellowed over the years.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 17, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Hmm. I inflect my voice and use a hell of alotta body language myself...though I'm asexual. Sorry.
> 
> You searching for a lover, again? lol



Odd, cause I am also asexual(in this reality), But I act like Im straight. I wonder how most people who are asexual act? Probably like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory :grin:


----------



## Ricky (Oct 17, 2012)

I know a self-proclaimed asexual boy who is actually afraid of anything sexual. It's kind of weird.

My friend showed him his porn collection and it scarred him for life. He hates both of us now.

For an asexual he was certainly excited to cuddle with me one night ;3

(oh, and he acted really, really gay.  I think that's why I brought it up)


----------



## Percy (Oct 17, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Odd, cause I am also asexual(in this reality), But I act like Im straight. I wonder how most people who are asexual act? Probably like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory :grin:


That's a good question. 
I'd guess they just act what people would consider average.
I mean, I don't really act toward any sexuality, but I'm not asexual.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I know a self-proclaimed asexual boy who is actually afraid of anything sexual. It's kind of weird.
> 
> My friend showed him his porn collection and it scarred him for life. He hates both of us now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Odd, cause I am also asexual(in this reality), But I act like Im straight.



Probably social standard bullshit.



> I wonder how most people who are asexual act? Probably like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory :grin:



The few asexuals I've seen are pretty normal people. They just aren't into cocks or vajayjays. You seem like more of a respectable person when you don't let your sexuality (or lackthereof, in this case) define your personality.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it's funny that you seem to hold the contestants on _RuPaul's Drag Race _as the standard. They're queens. They're entertainers who make their money by drawing attention to themselves. 

You can't expect people to act a certain way just because of who they like to have sex with. People who are "flaming queens," as you put it, are that way because they're more extroverted, and they'd be so regardless of sexuality. Being gay is incidental. SOMETIMES extroverted gay men are "flaming." Sometimes they're just loud and boisterous. Just like how some gay ladies are butch, some are super feminine, and some - like me - aren't consistent at all because we're just too goddamn lazy to put any effort into it either way.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 19, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> as well as an activist in the Fetish community,



Oh dear, what on earth are you into that in this day and age needs activism? Last I checked it was generally accepted that 2 consenting adults can do whatever they want behind closed doors.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Oh dear, what on earth are you into that in this day and age needs activism? Last I checked it was generally accepted that 2 consenting adults can do whatever they want behind closed doors.



Yeah, but that's not enough.

They need parades so they can shove their fetish in everyone's face :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 19, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Oh dear, what on earth are you into that in this day and age needs activism? Last I checked it was generally accepted that 2 consenting adults can do whatever they want behind closed doors.



http://www.addictinginfo.org/2012/05/19/mississippi-2/

Oh' Mississippi


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, not quite the fetish community but OK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2012)

Emmeh said:


> Actually from a female perspective, I see a lot of queens........well maybe most of them live in Florida since...yeah. Anyway, I live with a couple queens but they only act like queens when around other gay guys. It's weird since I don't mind them acting like who they are.
> 
> Maybe my queens are just mellowed over the years.


no, florida dont own the most queens...thats still New York since my state have shown "We dont like gays much...we like your money though"


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

I was guessing by Florida Emmeh might have been talking about the Panhandle.

That's just a guess, though.

I took that as "most of the queens I know are from FL."

I've noticed a lot of the gays who come from the South act like queens.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Oct 19, 2012)

> Living in the Castro I am around gay people all the time. More like 80-90% of them act like flaming queens.



From what I understand, the Castro is a fairly isolated and concentrated community. It would make sense that there would be more people in the "extreme" end of things there.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

SpiralHorn said:


> From what I understand, the Castro is a fairly isolated and concentrated community. It would make sense that there would be more people in the "extreme" end of things there.



It's weird. There are definitely more extremes but I also think there's more "normal" acting gays around the Castro and SF than the gay scene in Tampa (if you would even call that a gay scene) or any of the other places in the East Coast I've been. I've just noticed a lot of gay people act like flamers but there seem to be very few furries who act like that compared to the LGBT community in general.

Furries already have their own support net so they probably don't feel like they need to act that way to fit in.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Acting like a flamer seems like to much work XD


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Acting like a flamer seems like to much work XD



+1

Id rather just hang out here than do that


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2012)

What i wanna know is the "default" furry 8 times outta 10 gay :/


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 22, 2012)

Because flaming homosexuals are preoccupied with acting like southern black women, grinding against each other in clubs while wearing clothing 2 sizes too small, spending 40 hours a week at the gym, shopping with overstimulated white women, and pumping themselves with enough drugs and/or penis to kill a bull moose. This cuts into the time that most furries need to look at hardcore fetish pornography, play video games, and drama whore on internet forums.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL^^


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 23, 2012)

They are too busy being flamingly furry.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 7, 2012)

What about chris crocker? LOL


----------



## wooshell (Nov 10, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I do not understand why there even is a "gay culture."
> What gender you like should not define you as a person.
> 
> I also find it hypocritical that one of the bigger statements in the fight for homosexual rights is "We're normal people, capable of living like normal lives, just like you." but then make it a point to parade around in bikini tops, dick socks, and fairy wings. I'm all for costumes and parties and having fun, but when people go out of their way to associate this image and behavior with what they are fighting to be considered as "acceptable," then it's just hurting their own efforts.
> One of my homosexual friends felt so much embarrassment and hatred for this side of the sexuality, and I probably would too, being in that situation.


I absolutely need to QFT this.
In my opinion, the rainbow-waving queens e.g. on the CSD parties are doing the gay "community" a disservice by reinforcing the image that the people are having of gays, even though it is only true for a relatively minor part of the gay population.
(personally, I look and behave as straight as anyone in my everyday life, and only do a queeny stunt to make fun or mock myself or gays in general)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 10, 2012)

wooshell said:


> I absolutely need to QFT this.
> In my opinion, the rainbow-waving queens e.g. on the CSD parties are doing the gay "community" a disservice by reinforcing the image that the people are having of gays, even though it is only true for a relatively minor part of the gay population.
> (personally, I look and behave as straight as anyone in my everyday life, and only do a queeny stunt to make fun or mock myself or gays in general)


 I know what you mean, I am straight for the most part, with like 5% gay inside me lol. It's kind of embarrassing to be around people like that, then again, people would probably hate me because of my aspergers syndrome because of the way I act in front of people. I find myself being left out of a group or people and I become lonely. 

Drag queens and trasngender kind of freak me out too BTW D: No offense


----------



## Ricky (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with the above couple posters.

Except maybe for this:



wooshell said:


> ...even though it is only true for a relatively minor part of the gay population.



There are a lot of fags I've seen act like queens, not only here but in Tampa Boston, all over the South and in other places.

They do it on purpose; it's part of their subculture I guess.

I don't really have a problem with it, but I think the tolerance level is inversely proportional to the amplitude of faggotry.


----------



## wolfstyle (Nov 28, 2012)

we have the opposite problem here in the UK,there are loads of flaming gay furs,even the supposedly "straight" furs are as camp as 
a big van its not to my tasts you see i like masculine guys
me i just act like i normally do but i always wonder if they are being camp on purpose,like they are trying to be fem, or do they do it without thinking?


----------



## Le0wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Doesn't apply to me though lol, as I am one of the 5 straight furs on here haha.  Where are all the furry girls??  All i see on FA is dudes lol


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 28, 2012)

You must be joking. There's tons of girl on FA.


----------



## Le0wolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok i know like 2 girls on there but the other 50 or so people i know are guys lol


----------



## Recel (Nov 28, 2012)

Most flamingly gay furries aren't flammable, so they can't flam. Thus they can't do shit flamingly. The other half is flammable, so they flam, and go to the hospital with third degree burns. Or worse. So they are instantly out of the picture, leaving you with the non-flammable flamingly gay furries. But since they can't flam as stated, they can only be ingly gay furries at best.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2012)

I think flamers act the way they do in order to make up for lost time, or to make themselves more visibly known to other gays. Some sort of faggot attraction beam or something. Remember that the percentage of gay people who are out in this country still hasn't topped 5 or 6 percent, so I suppose they think it necessary in order to attract a possible relationship. Or they could just pretend to be straight and end up forever hooking up on craigslist or whatever. Who cares.


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't claim any expertise knowledge of gay culture, but I do get the feeling that "flaming homosexuals" are a vocal minority within a minority. I personally think that there are a lot more bisexuals and gays out there that simply haven't told anyone due to current cultural standards and perceptions. I'm bisexual, and I am very worried about how it could affect relations with many families and friends if I came out. Though if someone upfront asked me, I'd tell them the truth. But I don't act "gay" so nobody has =P. I feel no need to have a "flaming" personality. It just wouldn't be myself. Maybe most gays and bisexuals in the fandom share my viewpoint, and in mainstream culture for that matter.

In regular circumstances, people don't generally openly discuss their orientation. However, this fandom is particularly more open to homosexuality. Therefore when sampling people who identify as gay or bi, the percentage of "flamers" to "normal acting" persons is likely the same for both in and out of the fandom. But due to differences in attitudes between furry culture and mainstream culture, we simply see a higher percentage of _openly_ gay or bi people. What we are seeing with a seemingly high percentage of queens are the people most vocal and willing to make themselves visible. Likely they've been repressed, maybe bullied their entire life and are most sick of discrimination. People like this feel it very necessary to make their orientation part of their fundamental identiy. If American mainstream culture was more tolerant of gays, then i suspect we'd notice far more people identifying as gay and bisexual.

'Course, I think everyone regardless of gender is at least a little gay =P. Human sexuality is never simple black and white.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 28, 2012)

For what it's worth, I work in the Village area of Toronto, and I don't run across that many 'queens. A lot of wonderful scarfs, though. Gotta have that scarf.


----------



## not (Nov 28, 2012)

To the OP: please tell me you're kidding. Please.

 I've never been to a con or meet, so maybe it's different there. But this forum is like the _only_ furry site I've lurked that wasn't filled with obnoxiously flaming subby femboys. Maybe because there's no RP/yiff yiff yiff on here (for the better). But even look on FA- lots of girly flamey types.

 I mean, everyone can express themselves how they wish, but it is annoying because I'm not attracted to femboys at all and I find them really annoying and embarrassing to be around. I wouldn't be violent against them but damn they make me wanna rip out my eyebrows and shove them in my ears. I don't need guys to act overly macho, but where the hell are the normal guys when you need them!? 

 It seems that not that many people are even into femboys, so the majority are just looking for fem chasers who don't exist. I kinda feel sorry for them for making fools out of themselves, but at the same time, it's not that hard to just wear guys' clothes and be a little less obnoxious.

 If a femboy hits on me (which has happened), I just rightfully ignore them. Not wasting my time with them at all. That being said, let's keep this site free of them, or try to.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 1, 2012)

the only good thing about all these flaming furs is that i look super macho by comparison maybe i should keep one close by at all times haha

i just remembered something from the simpsons that homer said-" i like my tv loud,my beer cold and my homosexuals flaming!"
or soething like that,so maybe its so the str8 people can know whos gay?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 1, 2012)

not said:


> To the OP: please tell me you're kidding. Please.



Nope. Sorry =P

I'm _always _serious when I post.



not said:


> I've never been to a con or meet, so maybe it's different there. But this forum is like the _only_ furry site I've lurked that wasn't filled with obnoxiously flaming subby femboys. Maybe because there's no RP/yiff yiff yiff on here (for the better). But even look on FA- lots of girly flamey types.



How can people act flaming over text?

I'm not talking about "subby femboys" at all; I'm talking about the flaming queens.

I explained that on the first page =P



not said:


> I mean, everyone can express themselves how they wish, but it is annoying because I'm not attracted to femboys at all and I find them really annoying and embarrassing to be around. I wouldn't be violent against them but damn they make me wanna rip out my eyebrows and shove them in my ears. I don't need guys to act overly macho, but where the hell are the normal guys when you need them!?



If they really embarrass you _that much,_ you have self-confidence issues you need to work out =P

The annoying part I could understand, but _embarrassing you?_



not said:


> It seems that not that many people are even into femboys, so the majority are just looking for fem chasers who don't exist. I kinda feel sorry for them for making fools out of themselves, but at the same time, it's not that hard to just wear guys' clothes and be a little less obnoxious.



I probably act closer to the opposite, but I think femboys can be cute =P


----------

